# K2 Screensaver Trouble



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, I made this pretty screensaver for my Kindle 2, as I followed the directions from this link:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294

problem is, once I pressed Alt-Shift-Zero nothing happens.  Can anyone offer some advice on how to make this image into a screensaver for my K2? Thanks!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you draw this?  It is beautiful!


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

This image is by the famous Art Nouveau artist, Alphonse Mucha.  I love his art!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Elena,

The Alt+Shift+O doesn't work on the K2. There's a different hack to add screensavers to it.

Give me a minute and I'll find the link. It sounds more difficult than it is.

Lovely picture.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4991.0.html


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, so I finally got around to it. I used this hack on my K2 through my Mac, and it was so easy! Here it is, if you are wondering......

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150

Good Luck!


----------

